# Redcon1 MRE Protein Powder



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2018)

Have you guys seen/used this?  Went down to complete nutrition to pick up some vitamins yesterday and they had this stuff on the shelf.  Seemed interesting to me as all protein is derived from beef/fish/etc. as opposed to just using whey proteins.  Apparently there are two versions, one is a full-on meal replacement with 500+ calories per serving and the Lite version is 100+ calories with the same protein level.  

Curious to see what if any feedback there is out there.

https://redcon1.com/collections/meal-replacement/products/mre-lite-meal-replacement


----------



## dk8594 (May 1, 2018)

Never tried it, but I'm not a big user of protein powders.  Cracks me up that they have a payment plan, though.  Just 4 EZ payments! You're in a world of sh&t if you need four months to pay for your protein powder!

View attachment 5720


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 1, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Never tried it, but I'm not a big user of protein powders.  Cracks me up that they have a payment plan, though.  Just 4 EZ payments! You're in a world of sh&t if you need four months to pay for your protein powder!
> 
> View attachment 5720


Made me think of the tv infomercials! 

I may give it a shot, seems to have good reviews but wanted to see if any of the bros on here had used it.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 2, 2018)

That one looks interesting for those who maybe cant get all their planned meals in.
The one from Animal looks interesting as well. Not a big powder guy anymore (used to use them a lot back in the MM2K, original MetRx daysand earlier) but not so much these days.
(Animal Meal).


----------



## gymrat827 (May 2, 2018)

lots of coin for a 2/3lb tub


----------



## Mr P (May 3, 2018)

it should be g2g powder, get a big bowl mix with lactaid fat milk add Tony Tigers corn flakes, yum, yum, then what ever milk & powder mix is left in the bowl drink it up,   yuuuumie for the tommy, in no time you will get a 6 pack abs.

also if you snort it goes faster to the muscle:32 (19):


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 3, 2018)

Mr P said:


> it should be g2g powder, get a big bowl mix with lactaid fat milk add Tony Tigers corn flakes, yum, yum, then what ever milk & powder mix is left in the bowl drink it up,   yuuuumie for the tommy, in no time you will get a 6 pack abs.
> 
> also if you snort it goes faster to the muscle:32 (19):


Man you sure do use protein powder a lot differently than me!


----------



## BrutesorGods (May 5, 2018)

i'm pretty sure beef protein isolate is just bovine collagen which is garbage

i wouldn't buy it without seeing an amino acid profile. I'd be surprised if it isn't mostly glycine with very little leucine/isoleucine/valine/glutamine...


----------

